# Hobby town greensboro nc racing



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, guys thought i would post this up here hobby town in greensboro nc is starting there racing this sunday 4/18/2010. out door asphalt racing . touring offroad on the asphalt micro pretty much anything that shows 3 or more is a class most classes are run what ya brung its 5 bucks to race and most of the time they give out stuff after the racing last year they gave out 5 and 10 dollar off coupons and some decals a body and some othere things they run the ilap timing system last year they had loaners this year due to them getting torn up you must buy one for yourself but they are pretty cheap about 38 bucks. the main class is touring most run brushless with some still running brushed . second biggest class would be offroad stuff onroad alot just throw there trucks and buggies out and have a good time kinda outta the box but you can run what ya brung they also have 3 or 4 guys that run nitro touring . they start around 12 or 1 best to get there around 1145 or so but if ya show late its cool just run in pay them and throw her out on the track..:thumbsup:


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

well guys we had a great time this past sunday about 12 touring cars showed and a hand full of offroads running on the asphalt next race is this sunday 4/25/10 all are welcome if y7a got a car they will get you in a class 5 bucks to run just a fun group of guys


----------

